# Warum brauch man beim Hochseeangeln kein Angelschein?



## Angler25 (6. Juli 2008)

Ich wollte mal wissen warum man beim Hochseefischen kein Angelschein brauch.#a
Oder ist das bloß wieder Deutsche Bürokratie?#4
Danke schon im vorraus!:m


----------



## Dxlfxn (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Warum brauch man beim Hochseeangeln kein Angelschein?*

Kannst dich wieder beruhigen - man braucht einen! Zumindest meistens......


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Warum brauch man beim Hochseeangeln kein Angelschein?*

Also in MV brauchst du nen Schein und dazu noch eine Ostseeangelkarte für das Bundesland.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Warum brauch man beim Hochseeangeln kein Angelschein?*

Also meines Wissens nach brauchst du IMMER einen Angelschein, bzw den Nachweis eines Sachkundelehrgang´s um dem Angelsport nach zu gehen, egal ob "forellenpuff" oder Kutter, nur leider wird das so gut wie NIE kontrolliert.


----------



## Halbzeit-Fischer (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Warum brauch man beim Hochseeangeln kein Angelschein?*

Hallo Angler25,
schau mal in diesen Link rein,
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=119846
Es ist zwar selten aber Kontrollen kommen auch beim Hochseeangeln vor.
Habe es selbst noch nicht gehabt, würde es aber beführwürtern.

Nämlich dann wenn man manchmal so gewisse Leute darauf aufmerksam macht das es auch ein Mindesmaß gibt und dann nur einen dummen Spruch als Antwort bekommt.
Solchen Leuten gehört das Handwerk gelegt.

Ich finde es zwar sehr gewagt ein Anlegemanöwehr auf hoher See durch zu führen, aber eine andere Lösung fällt mir auch nicht ein.
Schließlich gehören nicht nur die Papiere Konntrolliert sondern auch der Fang.
Und der läßt sich nun einmal schlecht im Hafen kontrollieren, wenn er schon filitiert ist.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Warum brauch man beim Hochseeangeln kein Angelschein?*

:m:m:m


----------



## celler (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Warum brauch man beim Hochseeangeln kein Angelschein?*

du brauchst meines wissens nach nicht nur den nachweis der fischereiprüfung sonder auch den blauen bundesfischreischein.......
falls falsch bitte korrigieren....


----------



## janos (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Warum brauch man beim Hochseeangeln kein Angelschein?*

Für härtere Kontrollen bin ich ebenfalls, da das angeln teilweise unerträglich aufm kutter ist, wenn da so'n Heini noch nie 'ne Angel in der Hand hatte (und dann auch noch mehr fängt!:-D).
Zusätzlich halt das oft nicht beachtete Mindestmaß, aber wozu dauernd wiederholen.. :-D


----------



## celler (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Warum brauch man beim Hochseeangeln kein Angelschein?*

jo,wäre da auch nicht abgeneigt.......
das fängt ja schon beim brandungsangeln an,ich denk mal mindestens 40 % der angler haben keinen gültigen fischereischein...


----------



## Dxlfxn (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Warum brauch man beim Hochseeangeln kein Angelschein?*

Die Sportfischerprüfung nutzt dir garnichts - du brauchst den Fischereischein!


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Warum brauch man beim Hochseeangeln kein Angelschein?*

In Niedersachsen braucht man meines Wissens keinen Schein zum Meeresangeln.


----------



## celler (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Warum brauch man beim Hochseeangeln kein Angelschein?*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Die Sportfischerprüfung nutzt dir garnichts - du brauchst den Fischereischein!


 

hmm,versteh ich nicht ganz.......
hab ich doch oben schon erklärt oder meinst du was anderes???
in niedersachsen ist es so das du die sportfischerprüfung machst,dann zur gemeinde gehst,denen ich glaub 25 euro gibst und dann kriegst den blauen bundesfischereischein in dem dein passfoto eingeklebt ist.....


----------



## Wallerschreck (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Warum brauch man beim Hochseeangeln kein Angelschein?*

Falls du mit "Hochsee" internationale Gewässer meinst (jenseits der Hoheitsgrenzen des Landes) dann braucht man da keinen Angelschein weil dort die meisten Gesetze keine Gültigkeit mehr haben. Auf hoher See darf man quasi tun was man will.


----------



## Dxlfxn (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Warum brauch man beim Hochseeangeln kein Angelschein?*

Thomas
Du hast recht, Deswegen habe ich ganz oben auch nicht konkret geantwortet. Es gibt eben riesige Unterschiede. Nieders. Nordsee ist fischereischeifrei.
SH will Fischereischein, MeckPomm Fischereischein und Erlaubnisschein, Dänemark Fiskekort, Schweden nix, Norwegen nix, Polen weiß ich nicht. 
Wallerschreck
Internationale Gewässer gibts eigentlich um Deutschland herum nicht. Alle haben in der Nord- und Ostsee irgendwo hoheitliche Ansprüche.

Das blöde an diesen Threads ist leider immer wieder, das Fragen so gestellt werden, dass die Bedingungen der nördlichen Hemisphäre erklärungsbedürftig wären, obwohl der Kumpel wahrscheinlich nur seine erste Kuttertour von Heiligenhafen meint..


----------



## Quappenjäger (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Warum brauch man beim Hochseeangeln kein Angelschein?*

an der küste braucht man den fischereischein. den bekommt man nur gegen vorlage der sportfischerprüfung. der fischereischein ist blau und die prüfungsbescheiniging grün.
für mp braucht man an der küste noch eine extra erlaubnis ( die natürlich auch bezahlt werden muss ! ). den fischereischein braucht man natürlich auch vom boot ( auch wenn so gut wie garnicht kontrolliert wird.
für alle freien gewässer in nds braucht man auch den blauen fischereischein ( bin ndsachse , z.b nordsee bei bremerhafen )!!!


----------



## Quappenjäger (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Warum brauch man beim Hochseeangeln kein Angelschein?*

an der küste in nds braucht man keinen schein ( mein fehler ! )
link zum nachlesen :
http://www.angeltreff.org/gesetze/deutschland/niedersachsen/ns_fischereigesetz.html


----------



## maki1980 (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Warum brauch man beim Hochseeangeln kein Angelschein?*

Ich hatte mal das Glück,
dass ich auf einen vollbesetzten Kutter eine Kontrolle erleben durfte.
Glücklicherweise hatte ich meine Papiere dabei aber Ihr könnt Euch vorstellen 
was dort an Board abging. Ich schätze mal, dass von 80% der Angler das Fanggerät eingezogen wurde außerdem verteilte die Waschpo kleine Tickets. Jeder der ein Ticket bekommen hatte wurde darauf aufmerksam gemacht das gegen Ihm ein Verfahren eingeleitet werde.

Innerhalb von ein paar Minuten konnte man problemlos die Angeln auswerfen und man hatte Platz wie noch nie:O)

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## celler (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Warum brauch man beim Hochseeangeln kein Angelschein?*

hmm,auf der eine seite natürlich ärgerlich auf  der anderen seite aber auch korrekt.....wie sollen sie denn sonst gegen das SCHWARZANGELN an unserer schönen(ziemlich überfischten) ost und nordsee vorgehen????


----------



## Heringsfetzen 04 (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Warum brauch man beim Hochseeangeln kein Angelschein?*



celler schrieb:


> hmm,auf der eine seite natürlich ärgerlich auf der anderen seite aber auch korrekt.....wie sollen sie denn sonst gegen das SCHWARZANGELN an unserer schönen(ziemlich überfischten) ost und nordsee vorgehen????


 
Sorry aber an der Überfischung sind bestimmt nicht die Schwarzangler auf den Kuttern Schuld#d

Ich habe mich mal in Heiligenhafen mit einem Kutterkapitän unterhalten und der sagte mir wenn er die Leute ohne Angelschein vom Kutter werfen würde dann wäre der Hafen "Kutterleer"|bigeyes


----------

